# Instilling good work ethic in child



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a good work ethic when I am employed. However, when I try to work from home keeping up a good work ethic is a big distraction. I want to instill a good work ethic on my child but I am afraid I am not the best role model right now. I would like some pointers on how to accomplish this. We are focusing on our child's academic success right now.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The best leadership is by example. Make sure you're staying productive, industrious, responsible, and considerate. Set reasonable standards for your child and hold him/her accountable. My grandfather probably influenced me the most in that area. Whether I was doing homework or chores, he'd only tolerate my best effort. He used to tell me "do every task like you're doing it for God." and "if it's worth doing, it's worth giving it your best." One of his favorite sayings was "we're all in this together", meaning we're a family and we're all responsible to each other. Nobody sits around while others are working.


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> The best leadership is by example. Make sure you're staying productive, industrious, responsible, and considerate. Set reasonable standards for your child and hold him/her accountable. My grandfather probably influenced me the most in that area. Whether I was doing homework or chores, he'd only tolerate my best effort. He used to tell me "do every task like you're doing it for God." and "if it's worth doing, it's worth giving it your best." One of his favorite sayings was "we're all in this together", meaning we're a family and we're all responsible to each other. Nobody sits around while others are working.



*That is excellent advice! Thank you!*


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My parents and grandparents didn't have much in the way of money but I wouldn't trade their character lessons for all of Trump's money or any degree from any university. I've never had to look for work or fight to keep a job. Anyone who's ever hired me or worked for me would gladly do so again. All I had to do to stay ahead in life and out of trouble was follow their example. Wish every kid had a similar up-bringing.


----------

